# INuke 3000 Wiring



## z.pelton1996 (May 4, 2016)

**Subs:** Dayton Audio DVC385-88 x2
**Receiver:** Denon 1913 AVR
**Amp:** iNuke NU3000 non dsp

I am a little confused on wiring my subs for the inuke. I assumed that I could simple connect my avr to the amp with one rca to xlr cable and then wire the subs to 2ohms and run the amp on mono settings. The input is on channel A and the output is on channal A as well. From more reading online I am starting to think I cannot do this. I am doing this correctly?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

So, the back panel on the amp indicates that it doesn't want to see a 2-Ohm load when bridged. My guess is that the power supply isn't rated to deliver enough current under those circumstances. You'd be better off running at 8 Ohms. Either 1) wire each sub for 4 Ohms, and then wire them in series, or 2) wire each sub for 16 Ohms and then wire them in parallel. 

A third option would be to split the output and run each sub at 4 ohms on its own channel on the amp. Any of these approaches will probably work out just fine. 

I'm not sure I would bother using the XLR input on the iNuke since you're not getting a balanced signal out of the Denon. But if you already have the cable for that, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don’t confuse the rear-panel “Bridge” setting with the “Mono” setting. The former basically means both channels are combined to give a single, higher powered output. The latter simply means that both channels output the same signal with a single input. The setting is often called (and more correctly) “Dual Mono.”

In your case, put the amp in Mono and connect one speaker to each output. Parallel each speaker’s voice coils, as you’ve done in your diagram, and you’ll have a 4-ohm load for each channel. In Mono mode, only a single input is required. The back panel doesn’t indicate which one to use, so check the manual. If it doesn’t say, then it should be fine to use either input.

BTW, the inputs are “combination jacks” that accept either XLR or 1/4". 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

